# 12v trigger output / input technical



## jemhayward (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont have any equipment with 12v trigger outputs or inputs yet, but I am building a mains distribution unit in the "hydra" style, and was thinking of building in 12v triggering so that all the units connected to the unit can be powered up and down together. I am thinking of using relays to delay the switching of certain outlets, so I could trigger the on off sequences remotely. Is the 12v output from a unit a pulse, or is it something like high for on, low for off?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I believe that it is on when the 12 volts is present.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Relays are nice, but I personally prefer turning on and off my Amplifiers on my own. However the convenience is undeniable. Moreover, many Amplifiers have a Soft Start Circuit where it puts far less strain on the AC Outlet. I am a huge believer in connecting Amplifiers directly into the Wall as Power Strips can cause problems and also limit current. Most Amplifier Owner Manuals recommend plugging directly into the Wall as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

The ideal is not possible for everyone.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't find the project that I'm thinking of, but there are a number of projects that I've seen using 12v/120v relays. It's not uncommon.

The key is that the 120V side of the relay needs to be able to handle 15-20A - or you'll potentially have problems.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Back in the day I had problems with speaker relays in a NAD amp. It was very annoying.


----------

